# Making a puck with accurate recesses



## Norppu (Dec 8, 2020)

Turning a disc with a recess on each side.
The diameter and depth of those recesses should be quite accurate.
Starting with a steel slab and ending with a puck.

This video is suitable for persons with hearing difficulties or persons who have difficulties to understand my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 8, 2020)

Wow that is crazy you can speak 3 languages that is cool and I like the videos.


----------

